# When did you know it was time to let go



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*Chance will let you know*

I asked the same question 5 years ago. My vet said" you will know". He was right. My girl begged for food at 10pm the night before I put her down. She got me up at 3am the following morning and she let me know its time. Please think of it as the final gift to Chance. I'm sorry for what's ahead. Cherish your time together. Alex


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

CHANCE said:


> My precious Chance is having a hard time these days he has so much trouble getting up , he still eats and goes out to do his business but he has a terrible time getting up he then needs to stable himself before he can walk he goes out and has to take a rest before getting up to come in on several occassions he has turned down his treats I'm so sad thinking he may be at the end he's been our loyal companion for 12 years and so precious . So when did you know?


Chance will let you know. Is there a veterinarian near you who does veterinary chiropractic? Seriously, I was THE biggest skeptic, but it provided new life and 2 good years for our Dave... it is so worth trying to make him more comfortable and pain free.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

There are harnesses that can also help you help him get up, manuever stairs etc.

http://www.ruffwear.com/Web-Master-Harness


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

For me personally, I ask myself what are my dog's three favorite things. When he can no longer do them, it's likely time.

I agree about the chiropractic. That and joint supplements can go a long way for addressing skeletal issues.

Hugs to you and Champ. Cherish the time you have together and trust in your heart that you'll know what's best for your friend.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I remember wondering the same. Sam had fits and starts when arthritis reared it's ugly head and he was diagnosed with a neurologic condition. Aspirin and gluco/condroitin worked wonders for his arthritis, better than prescribed meds...and a harness helped with his mobility getting up and down, caused from both conditions. Sam had a year and a half of good quality life before a catastrophic event made his end known to both of us. I hope you find that meds and other implements help you and Chance adjust to old age and his condition. It may not be the end of his final chapter...just an adjustment to his Golden years.

As the others have said, He'll let you know...and believe me, you will know... you will see it in his eyes...

Hugs to you both during these days...

Sam is in my Avatar pic. This pic happens to have been taken just after he was diagnosed with arthritis and the neurologic condition...and is my favorite pic of my sweet Golden Boy.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> As the others have said, He'll let you know...and believe me, you will know... you will see it in his eyes...


Yes, you will just know. 

I'm so sorry you are facing this decision. I know the pain. We want to keep them with us longer but sometimes helping our dear pet to Rainbow Bridge is the kindest thing we can do for them.


----------

